# Please, hint me a meaningfull performance test

## ulenrich

I am closely following kernel.org stable-queue. Today I am feeling some performance regression running

linux-3.6.9-rc1

But it is just a feeling. I need some sensible hint howto begin with performance testing!

phoronix-testsuite?

----------

## aCOSwt

Well, it depends a lot on which performances you want to measure on which kind of kernel.

The phoronix test suite looks like a gas factory to me.

This is what I rely on :

1/ Sysbench (thread and mutex tests) for global scheduler / multithreading efficiency

2/ IOZone for Disk IO thoughput

3/ Interbench for scheduler latency

BTW... I do confirm performance regressions with early 3.6 (That started with 3.5)

And... if upstream wants to solve the "kernel mount slow" problem with the ideas they get then... I fear about 3.7...

----------

## ulenrich

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

> The phoronix test suite looks like a gas factory to me.

  That is my motivation to ask   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> BTW... I do confirm performance regressions with early 3.6

 

3.6.9-rc1 ?

linux-3.6.8 is running perfectly for me!

----------

